# Which model SORTED NOW



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I need to get some info


ALL SORTED NOW


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

By googling 'autosleeper thetford 402' it looks like several AS models after 2006 have had the 402 fitted. The Duetto, Symbol ,Executive , Cotswold and Warwick have them but I don't know if there was a date when it was dropped.
All the specs on the current range simply state 'electric flushing cassette toilet' and do not specify the model number.


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Our 2014 Symbol has a Dometic cassette fitted. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you, I have the info I need now.


----------

